# WHICH SMOKER TO PURCHASE FOR FATHER IN LAW



## brendalee (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey all you Smokers out there.  I would like to purchase a smoker for my father in law.  Right now he uses his gas grill and does it that way and makes things taste amazing but I think he would love a smoker grill combo.. Can anyone help me with what to purchase, where to purchase.  Thanks so much for the help...

Brenda


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 28, 2014)

I always answer this question the same way: 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain.  However, you may want to go with the smaller 18.5" or even smaller 14.5".  10 yr warranty, best cust service in the business, and you can do anything from drying jerky and mettwurst, to smoking kielbasa or snack sticks, low n slow pulled pork or ribs, to high heat brisket or PBC-style poultry and anything in between.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 28, 2014)

For a combo this is the way I would go WSM.

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree with Bama and Mule....Buy him a WSM and let him keep his gas grill for quick cooks. The WSM comes in 3 sizes , one of which will be right for him. There is no better smoker for the home cook.


----------



## brendalee (Nov 28, 2014)

The only problem with him having two is he is very particular with clutter and I dont think he would ever have two things sitting on his deck.  I am actually quite sure of it.  So we would have to get something to replace his existing grill as well.  Thanks so much for the comments.  And I will try to figure out what the Shortened terms are.  Thank you Hambone for explaining.   :)


----------



## brooksy (Nov 28, 2014)

If your FIL is a man that loves to grill and or smoke food he won't mind having the option of choosing which piece of equipment he wants to use at any given time. I would imagine he would love having two cookers sitting on his porch just as most of us on this site do. Heck most of the guys on here have 5 or more on the patio's.


----------



## tonyshotlickbbq (Nov 28, 2014)

The PG1000 from Cookshack is always a winner


----------



## marauderer (Nov 28, 2014)

If he has been running a gas grill for some time he may not want to use charcoal.  How big or how small a unit does he want/need.  I would consider a pellet smoker/grill for him.  It is something you need to get input from him somehow.  If it is a secret maybe you need to get it out in the open or have a one on one with him and see what he wants.


----------



## coryb (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd say if you're father in law is really as you say he is he would appreciate a fine piece of equipment like a WSM 22.5" or 18.5" in addition to his propane grill.  He may be able to do great things with his propane grill alone, but having an actual smoker to smoke meat with and a grill to grill meat with is SO nice.  Having the right tool for the job takes so much fiddle farting out of the process and allows you to enjoy the experience so much more.

I have a propane grill, a Weber Smokey Mountain cooker 22.5" and a 22.5" Weber charcoal grill.  I've had the propane grill since 2005 and I don't think I've filled that propane tank for 3yrs now.  I would recommend you buy the 18.5" WSM and if he decides he doesn't like it you'll have no trouble unloading it to someone on this site within a few hours.


----------



## rigundog (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I was thinking about picking up that very smoker (WSM). I already have two (A sausage maker 30lbs digital and a lit chief).  Would like to get the Weber to round things out (and cook at a high temp with charcoal).

Question: Other than price and capacity, do I gain or lose anything with the various models?

I'm thinking about the 22" for the room if I need it, but in reality I probably could get by with the 18". 

But for an extra $100 why not go for more room?

I also need to smoke some sausage at 225, which is a temperature the sausagemaker doesn't reach.

Thanks for any additional input.

Mike W


----------



## dr dave (Nov 28, 2014)

Having two means of outdoor cooking?  Yes!  It's a BBQ thing.  I am weighing in on the WSM!


----------



## timberjet (Nov 28, 2014)

+1 Weber smokey mountain. WSM


----------



## old sarge (Nov 28, 2014)

I would recommend going with the PG 500 or PG 1000 from Cookshack.   Now he would have a smoker and a grill in one unit.  They have a sale on, and through PayPal you can take 6 months to pay without interest. Personally, I prefer separate dedicated units, which is why I have a gas grill and a Cookshack smoker.


----------



## smokeygator (Nov 29, 2014)

You can't beat the Weber Smokey Mtn for value and performance.  I use it much more than my BGE!  I think the 18.5 inch is ideal unless you have a big family or do a lot or partying. You won't be disappointed....


----------



## shinny (Nov 29, 2014)

Just my opinion, but a Kamado style grill/smoker. It can be used as a smoker and a grill, but they're expensive and heavy.


----------



## bear55 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love my pellet grill smoker from Rec Tec.


----------



## mlmartinet (Nov 29, 2014)

How much smoking does he like to do.  I had a kopmodo style grill for many years which replaced my old webber (Now resides in my neighbors back yard).  I have upgraded to the lang 36 deluxe hybrid and LOVE it. Plenty of room, small learning curve, and it an all in one.


----------



## marauderer (Nov 29, 2014)

mlmartinet said:


> How much smoking does he like to do.  I had a kopmodo style grill for many years which replaced my old webber (Now resides in my neighbors back yard).  I have upgraded to the lang 36 deluxe hybrid and LOVE it. Plenty of room, small learning curve, and it an all in one.


I have been thinking about the Lang Hybrid also.  Do you have a thread started about it?  and where?


----------



## captain bandana (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe because he already has a gas BBQ, a straight smoker might be the way to go. I have a Traeger 075 with the optional cold smoker accessory and absolutely love it. There are some pretty good deals on their website this Black Friday Weekend and I'm sure they will be repeated before Christmas. Good luck and Happy Smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2014)

Brenda lee , get the 22.5 Weber and I promise he'll MAKE room for Her, and may 86 to Gasser...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

If I were your F-I-L , I'd be pleased as Punch with a Weber.

Have fun with your choice,  and as always . . .


----------



## thetiler (Nov 29, 2014)

The Vision M series is on sale right now at sams club for 399.00


----------



## whiskey424 (Nov 29, 2014)

If he currently cooks with propane a cheaper option might be a Master Forge vertical gas smoker from Lowe's. They are cheaper than a lot of smokers out there but I have had very good luck with mine, had it about a year now and it is still solid. I haven't used charcoal in years and would have no idea how to manage the temperatures so this smoker was an easy choice for me.


----------



## ryman36 (Dec 1, 2014)

i have a ceramic egg made by saffire. they are pricey but you can smoke grill bake sear. it does it all .lump charcoal. the cheaper vertin would be a webber.


----------



## bbqberry (Dec 1, 2014)

My buddy Pete uses a Bradley Smoker. I come from a charcoal/wood background when it comes to smokers/grills, but I have also grown to love the convenience of a gas grill for burgers and dogs, but this thing is awesome. It combines convenience as an electric smoker with the flavor of a charcoal or wood smoker. Check out my buddy Pete's review of the Bradley. http://bluffcitybbqsupply.com/blogs...971-bradley-smoker-its-electric-boogie-woogie


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 2, 2014)

If the FIL currently uses a gas grill, you might talk to him and find out his thoughts on using charcoal before buying a WSM or a Kamado.


----------



## gary s (Dec 2, 2014)

See what he likes or think he might like


----------



## mickhlr (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Brenda, let me throw my 2-cents-worth on here.  First of all, I'd like to say the guys and gals in this forum have helped me tremendously in the past couple of years.  They know what they're talking about, for sure.

I was in that same boat a couple of years ago.  I had been doing a lot of grilling on a Weber Genesis...and I had a Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain propane smoker from Bass Pro that was on its last leg.  I could do pretty good ribs and chicken on that old propane smoker, but that was about it.  And, I had gone through a lot of cheap smokers in the past...and none was worth the work for what they produced.  I also wanted to go old school, so I started researching charcoal/wood offset smokers, affectionately called "stick burners", while only having $500 to spend.  And, let me tell you, it is hard to find a good smoker for $500.  I finally purchased an Old Country Wrangler from Academy for $500.  It's 3/16" steel, and weighs 340 lbs...so it's heavy.  I love it, and can smoke anything on it to perfection.  For the price, it's hard to beat.  The problem with it is time...I have to spend a lot of time babying it, constantly adjusting the damper and fire to keep it on temp.  And, most of the time, I don't mind...if the weather is nice and I have plenty of adult beverages.  But, sometimes, like during a long brisket smoke, I'd rather be doing something else rather than, as my wife says, "playing with my smoker".

And, I said all that, to say this.  I've done all the research, and based on that, as well as some friends input, had decided on an XL Big Green Egg.  However, after much more research, I changed my mind...and am now getting ready to purchase a new 22 1/2" Weber Smokey Mountain, or what everyone has referred to as the WSM.  I've not used either one, but from what I've read, both will hold temperatures very well...and for me, either one would be wonderful, just to be able to set it and forget about for several hours.  Here's the kicker between the two for me, PRICE and SIZE!  I can almost buy 3 WSMs for the price of one XL BGE.  The XL BGE has 452 sq in of cooking space, and the 22 1/2" WSM has 726 sq in.  I don't recall anyone ever saying they wish they had less room on their smoker.  My Old Country Wrangler has 920 sq in of cooking space, and there have been times I wish it had more.  So, I can't imagine going to a BGE with less than half the space I currently have.

So, even though I currently do not own a WSM, I will soon...and whole heartedly agree with everyone on here that mentioned one.  I remember "oldschoolbbq" helping me a lot when I got started with my stick-burner, and if he recommends a WSM, that's good enough for me.  Can't wait to get my WSM in, and smoke a brisket on it.

Thanks...and good luck with your decision.


----------



## rchroland (Dec 3, 2014)

Totally agree. I've had 3 smoker so far and this has been the best and easiest to use. Works great for cold smoking fish and cheeses (just unplug the oven part) and large whole turkeys ribs and ham. Some people have complained of the temp. control variations, and using a digital thermo. I have seen it go past the desired temp. but eventually goes back down.


----------



## southside bbq (Dec 3, 2014)

Green Mountain Pellet Grill

http://greenmountaingrills.com/


----------

